# PCT after Test-E/Dbol ?



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

Just finished my cycle. 12 days have passed since I made my last injection.

I'm going to use Tamox (nolva) for PCT.

What dosage I should use and how long to run it?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

4 weeks 20mg, clomid willl help if you can get it


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

the standard 40/40/20/20 should be fine mate, if im wrong someone will be sure to correct me


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Why you choose to do Nolva alone?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

I'd wait 3 weeks from last jab for esters to clear more... :thumbup1:


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

Syko said:


> Why you choose to do Nolva alone?


I dont want to put too much crap inside of me  So I think nolva will be more than enough to recover. My balls havent shrunk and my libido is still pretty high


----------



## anabol5 (Oct 2, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Clomid 100/100/50/50
> 
> Nolva 20/20/20/20
> 
> I'd wait 3 weeks from last jab for esters to clear more... :thumbup1:


thats a good pct but 14 days wait for test e and 21 for susta.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

anabol5 said:


> thats a good pct but 14 days wait for test e and 21 for susta.


Thats a matter of opinion, no way in 14 days will test e ester half life fully drop off after 10 weeks plus on cycle (actually about 3 months to fully dissipate)...why rush!?!


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

Sy. said:


> No need for nolva at 40mg mate.. doesn't have anymore more benefit than 20mg :thumb:


So 20mg for 4 weeks will be okay?

Btw, how soon I can start my new cycle (dis sh!t is pretty addictive lol  )


----------



## anabol5 (Oct 2, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Thats a matter of opinion, no way in 14 days will test e ester half life fully drop off after 10 weeks plus on cycle (actually about 3 months to fully dissipate)...why rush!?!


*17b-hydroxy-4-androsten-3-one *

*
**testosterone** base + Enanthate ester *

Molecular Weight: 412.6112

Molecular Weight (base): 288.429

Molecular Weight (ester): 130.1864

Formula (base): C19 H28 O2

Formula (ester):C7 H12 O

 Melting Point (base): 155

Manufacturer: Various

Effective Dose (Men): 300-2000mg+ week

Effective Dose (Women): Not recommended

*Active life: 15 days *

*
Detection Time: 3 months *

Anabolic/Androgenic ratio:100/100.

so your saying pct should be started 3 months after last injection :laugh:

j/k ,why 21 days ?


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Enanthate half-life is 10.5 days. If you inject 500mg, there'll be 250mg left after 10.5 days. Considering 28% of the test enth is the ester itself, 72% aint. So 0.72 * 250 = 180 of testosterone in your body after 10.5 days. Another 10.5 days later there's 90 left, this means it secreted 90mg in the past 10.5 days. Now that's near what you humanly produce. So after 21 days your test levels are far more 'realistic' to start a PCT on paper. So there are plenty of people who wait 3 weeks instead of 2. But waiting 3 months is just stupid.  Don't think about that lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Suitelf11 said:


> Enanthate half-life is 10.5 days. If you inject 500mg, there'll be 250mg left after 10.5 days. Considering 28% of the test enth is the ester itself, 72% aint. So 0.72 * 250 = 180 of testosterone in your body after 10.5 days. Another 10.5 days later there's 90 left, this means it secreted 90mg in the past 10.5 days. Now that's near what you humanly produce. So after 21 days your test levels are far more 'realistic' to start a PCT on paper. So there are plenty of people who wait 3 weeks instead of 2. *But waiting 3 months is just stupid*.  Don't think about that lol


Don't I feel silly....I always waited 3 months to pct... 

Reps! :beer:


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

bump.

so what's better?

40/40/20/20

or just 20mg for 4 weeks ?

Btw, sorry for really dumb question, but should I take only 20mg/week or I should take it every day whole week.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Nolva 20/20/20/20 anything more is just overkill...

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Defo get the clomid in there too mate...best of both worlds then 

Take Nolva everyday at 20mg for 28 days...


----------



## Umry (Jun 17, 2010)

sorry for posting this but will HCG be needed in this PCT ?

I will be running this cycle and just wanted to ge my PCT sorted before i start i've just been another guys thread who's used gear for 10 years and neverr done PCT and now his test is very low *bonkers*

How did this cycle go for you mate ? you make good gains from it ?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If I was doing this cycle I would run HCG @500iu's once per week with a small dose of Adex (0.5mg twice a week) to hold down estrogen conversion...run up to week before PCT then :

clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

Just my 2cents


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

warbird said:


> bump.
> 
> so what's better?
> 
> ...


 :cursing:

Of course ED

20/20/20/20


----------

